# Einfaches Eclipse-Plugin-Beispiel funktioniert nicht



## Reality (3. Dez 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe hier das Beispiel in Sektion 4 ausprobiert. Dummerweise sind in dem Beispiel viele Lücken. Dennoch bin ich soweit gekommen, dass ich unter plugin.xml dasselbe drin stehen habe, wie im Beispiel.
Aber m. A. n. gibt es da einige Ungereimtheiten: Im Beispiel heißt es:


> Add a command with the ID de.vogella.plugin.htmlconverter.convert and the default handler de.vogella.plugin.htmlconverter.handler.*Convert* to your plug-in.


Weiter unten wird dann ein Codebeispiel gezeigt, wo die Klasse "ConvertHandler" und nicht "Convert" heißt. Ist das richtig?
Egal, wie ich die Klasse benenne, letztendlich sehe ich den neuen Menüpunkt nicht, wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine Java-Datei klicke.

Weiß jemand weiter?

Danke im Voraus!

L. G.
Reality


----------



## Gonzo17 (3. Dez 2012)

Reality hat gesagt.:


> Weiter unten wird dann ein Codebeispiel gezeigt, wo die Klasse "ConvertHandler" und nicht "Convert" heißt. Ist das richtig?



Ja das stimmt, die Klasse heißt 
	
	
	
	





```
ConvertHandler
```
. Wo da jetzt genau der Fehler liegt (Fehlt eine Klasse? Ist die Klasse nur falsch benannt?) kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich das Tutorial selbst noch nicht gemacht habe. Deswegen kann ich dir da jetzt leider nicht konkret helfen.




Reality hat gesagt.:


> Dummerweise sind in dem Beispiel viele Lücken.



Ich denke da solltest du dich an Lars Vogel direkt wenden. Er wird dir sicher dankbar sein, da er auch interessiert daran sein wird seine Tutorials zu verbessern.


----------



## Reality (3. Dez 2012)

Ich habe mal in die Google Group von Lars gepostet, danke.

L. G.
Reality


----------



## Robokopp (7. Dez 2012)

> File → New → Project → Plug-inDevelopment → Plug-in Project.



Den Menüpunkt gibt es bei mir gar nicht.

Ich verwende Eclipse Juno


----------



## Gonzo17 (7. Dez 2012)

Compare Eclipse Packages

Welches hast du heruntergeladen? Das Package, das du geladen hast, sollte natürlich PDE enthalten.


----------



## Robokopp (7. Dez 2012)

okay daran wird es wohl liegen  hab das stinknormale für Java Devs


----------

